# Bildgröße in exakten mm angeben funktioniert nicht



## Gast170816 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich will die Größe einer zu druckenden Seite exakt auf 286 mm x 225 mm einstellen... 286 geht, aber bei 225 wird letztlich immer ca. 0,04 dazu gerechnet bzw. abgeschnitten. Ich hab schon mal ein paar Mikrometer mehr und weniger probiert, aber so lässt sich das nicht austricksen.

Ich denke es ist irgendwie weil es irgendwie auf einen ganzen Pixel auf oder abgerundet wird (also es gibt keine halben Pixel) ...bei "Bildgröße/Arbeitsfläche ändern" sieht man ja trotzdem immer oben die Pixel, da sehe ich dass da immer ein Pixel rumspringt. Aber was soll man da machen? Auf CMYK und mm und so ist es ja schon überall in den Projekt- und Voreinstellungen eingestellt

EDIT: Und ja, ich hab da auch schon "Proportionen beibehalten" ausgeschaltet.


----------



## kalterjava (9. Juni 2011)

ähm, du hast dir ja mit den halben Pixeln schon selbst die Antwort gegeben. Nur um Gottes willen, was möchtest du denn so genaues anstellen?

Du möchtest doch etwas drucken oder? Da gibt es einen sogenannten Beschnitt einen in der 1-6mm überstehenden Rand, der von der Druckerei wieder abgeschnitten wird, so dass deine 0.04 überhaupt nichts ausmachen. Ganz im Gegenteil, du musst dein Dokument um die zusätzliche Beschnitt-Größe noch erweitern.



Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will die Größe einer zu druckenden Seite exakt auf 286 mm x 225 mm einstellen... 286 geht, aber bei 225 wird letztlich immer ca. 0,04 dazu gerechnet bzw. abgeschnitten. Ich hab schon mal ein paar Mikrometer mehr und weniger probiert, aber so lässt sich das nicht austricksen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gast170816 (9. Juni 2011)

Aha ok, vielen Dank...also so gesehen ist schonmal nix "kaputt".
Ich muss das wo zum Drucken hochladen, und da soll das uuunbedingt diese Maße haben, aber es kommt dann eben ne Fehlermeldung. Vielleicht sollte ich da mal beim Kundenservice anrufen...denn da sollen die mal machen, dass ich da meins mit den 0,04mm Plus hochladen kann.

Also vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## kalterjava (9. Juni 2011)

klar, gerne.

Wenn du dort anrufst, dann frag mal nach dem Beschnitt. Die brauchen bestimmt einen. Vielleicht ist das auch das Problem, dass der mit deinen 0.04mm zu klein ist und es deshalb nicht geht.

Viele Glück.





Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Aha ok, vielen Dank...also so gesehen ist schonmal nix "kaputt".
> Ich muss das wo zum Drucken hochladen, und da soll das uuunbedingt diese Maße haben, aber es kommt dann eben ne Fehlermeldung. Vielleicht sollte ich da mal beim Kundenservice anrufen...denn da sollen die mal machen, dass ich da meins mit den 0,04mm Plus hochladen kann.
> 
> Also vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

